# (WI) GR at Stud



## Leslie B (Jul 3, 2009)

SHR Captain Samual to the Max JH CGC - Sam
Hips: Good GR-87119G25M-PI
Elbows: Normal GR-EL24607M112-VPI
Heart: Normal GR-CA10351/48M/P-PI
Prcd-PRA: Clear – Optigen
Cerf: - GR-2990/2010 2011 Cerf is complete and submitted

Pedigree http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=75931

Sam is an exceptionally balanced Golden Retriever. He is a happy and easy going housedog, friendly with all dogs – even other intact males, cats, and people. He is exceptionally gentle with small children and little puppies. 
Out in the field he is a dog on a mission. His Golden nose is leads the way and he is fun to hunt behind. He has the softest mouth and the birds do not have so much as a bruise or a damaged feather. His JH title is a bit misleading. It is a reflection of where we were at as trainers and handlers – not his ability. He consistently shows courage, tenacity, and drive in the field. He is always the go-to dog when our Senior girls cannot find the bird.

Sam is an exceptionally intelligent dog, with the ability to problem solve and apply learned concepts to completely new situations. 

Sam has proven his ability to pass his intelligence, his drive and his Golden nose to his offspring and is available at stud to approved bitches. 

See our website, www.maplehillskennel.com, or contact me directly for more information Leslie 651-528-2332


----------

